# New Look Wyndham / Worldmark resort maps



## uscav8r (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like both Wyndham and Worldmark have a new look to their online resort system maps, most notably to identify each association at a shared resort such as Angels Camp. While I am sure this is getting ready for the Club Pass roll out, it does make the screen a bit cluttered. 

I thought they could have done it in a more visually pleasing way (and less misleading w.r.t. numbers of locations in the given system), but it seems the idea will be to click once and be in a specific side of the common resort, perhaps siphoning you off to a Pass-specific part of each site if you click on the "non-native" system's link.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 1, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> (and less misleading w.r.t. numbers of locations in the given system



But that would be so un-Wyndham like.


----------

